# The Crew    Kisten sammeln / Coburn    Tipps ??



## Stryke7 (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich verzweifle gerade an einer Mission in The Crew.  Eigentlich ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad des Spiels ja recht human ...    und es gab auch schon mehrere Kisten-Sammel-Missionen.  Die waren immer gut machbar. 

Doch jetzt habe ich eine dieser Missionen bekommen,  und dazu wird einem ein Wagen gestellt.  Ein roter Pickup,  mit absolut unbrauchbarem Fahrwerk und dem Untersteuern des Todes. 

Damit ist das einfach unmöglich.  Die Karre ist absolut unbeherrschbar,  und man kann sich im Grunde entscheiden zwischen 
- Schritttempo fahren ->  Kisten meistens treffen, dafür aber nicht weit genug kommen,  und 
- das benötigte Tempo fahren ->  man hat Glück, wenn man es schafft die grobe Himmelsrichtung einzuhalten,  vom Kisten treffen kann da aber keine Rede mehr sein. 

Die Karre ist einfach vollkommen unfahrbar.  

Hat diese Mission schon mal jemand geschafft?  
Ich habe auf der Suche nach einer Lösung gelesen, dass in letzter Zeit wohl etwas an der Fahrphysik herumgepatcht wurde, hat das vielleicht die Probleme erzeugt? 

Ich bin gerade richtig frustriert ...   die Mission ist mit dem Fahrzeug einfach nicht zu schaffen. 
  Die vielen Bugs im Clipping mit der Umgebung helfen auch nicht gerade. 



Gibt es alternativ eine Möglichkeit, den Spielstand zu manipulieren und die Mission zu überspringen?


----------



## ak1504 (3. Januar 2016)

Fahrhilfen benutzen..?


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Fahrhilfen benutzen..?



Fahrhilfen? Gib es sowas in dem Spiel? 


Also, falls hier nochmal jemand drüber stolpert: 
Mein Rezept war am Ende,* nicht zu lenken *während man 
-Gas gibt,  oder
-Bremst.

Im Rollen kann man diese Dreckschleuder halbwegs lenken. 

Danach ist es viel Übung ...   Habe es dann irgendwann mit 1s  Restzeit geschafft.


Offenbar gibt es Leute, die 50-100 Versuche für dieses Event gebraucht haben. Da ist definitiv irgendwas in der Planung schief gegangen.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Januar 2016)

Klar in den Optionen... Hardcore, Sport und noch iwas einfacheres...


Falls das nen Mod liest dann bitte mal verschieben nach: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...iele/290239-crew-post7933538.html#post7933538


----------

